# NH police officer got suspended for tiktok video



## MassAve (Apr 11, 2021)

I was surprised because I actually saw his videos before, including this one. He seems to be a nice guy and has lots of followers there.



> A New Hampshire police officer has been placed on leave after he posted a TikTok video mocking police reform.
> The officer, who has not been named, was allegedly in uniform and on duty in his cruiser in the video, according to a local CBS affiliate station.
> “It is deeply disturbing to me,” New Hampshire's Bedford Police Chief John Bryfonski told the outlet.











New Hampshire officer on administrative leave after TikTok video surfaces calling out 'media/liberals' | CNN


A New Hampshire police officer was placed on administrative leave after Bedford police chief John Bryfonski became aware of "at least one" TikTok video the officer created while in uniform and apparently on duty, the chief said in a Monday statement.




www.cnn.com


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Right or wrong, he should know that putting anything like that out, in uniform and when on duty, is going to draw the ire of his bosses. Should’ve just done a dancing and singing video, that would’ve been fine.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh Jesus! 
If you really need the attention, be a firefighter! EVERYBODY knows they are the real hero's. Professional suicide by social media.................


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

this guy is a moron for not reviewing his social media policy before saying that kinda stuff with his face behind it... good way to get fired cause of "public outrage"


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

With the exception of MC, I have zero social media and I love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MassAve (Apr 11, 2021)

USAF286 said:


> With the exception of MC, I have zero social media and I love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nowadays hundreds of cops go live on tiktok.
For example, this one is online again: OfcBate Live on TikTok

Some of them even sell T shirts and other products to the fans. I expect many controversies and debates.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Cops shouldn't be selling themselves online. We're not youtube stars, we're public servants


----------



## Formerly_RPD931 (Apr 25, 2021)

There are thousands of cops posting on tiktok. 

Hint: If you're employed as an active Mass LEO you have no rights of free speech. Even less so once POST kicks in.


----------

